# Sunday Old Watch



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I get to start the thread







and I choose this one (even though I'll be sleeping when most of you read this).

*1969 USA Military*


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Ingersoll 'Triumph' today.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Larry from Calgary said:


> I get to start the thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!

Later,

William


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Rolex sub from 1965,

Martin


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Wearing this *1962* Timex 21 jewels Self-Wind today


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

2:34am... Geez, pass the Ambien!

Knut your Military Sprite looks different than mine! What's the deal? Did you swap hands or is that just yet another variation?










YIKE! What a rotten picture! Oh! HEY! I have a new camera!

Time to start reshooting I guess!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

This old thing, today...










A 1960's or 70's (can't find out for sure) Fortis automatic - the photo doesn't show the true colour of this dial which is more of a cream than a white. A nice little watch.

Rob


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

A May 1968 6106 Sealion on an RLT red silicone strap. Like Barryboy's delightful Fortis above, this shows different colours at different angles, from mid-grey to pale silver.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This aging Russkie today.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Currently wearing the 20


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

Until the return of my 1978 6309-7040 from refurb, this is my oldest watch and i love it









Casio G-Shock DW-6100


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Apologies for hogging the thread and subjecting you to my quality photography when your eyes are the probably same colour as the strap, but thought the red RLT strap picked out the seconds and subdial hands on this old 6139? Maybe only on a Sunday? Wha'chu think?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A great collection of oldies on show this morning guys









Graham that strap reminds me of red liquorice strings









Anyway I`m starting with this which after doing a search of the forum I discovered I haven`t worn since March 17 2006









*1970`s Lordex Direct Read, 1 Jewel Pin Pallet.*


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Stumarskie here today:










Enjoy the sunday

S!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Starting with a Seiko


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

compas said:


> Stumarskie here today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool watch & 17


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Old enough.......just. 1997 Seiko perpetual.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> compas said:
> 
> 
> > Stumarskie here today:
> ...


Actually it is a MIG 15.... hehee... first time i get you!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

compas said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > compas said:
> ...


My first thought was that it was a 15 but the nose looked too long, it must be the angle the photo was taken









I should have taken more notice of the wing tips


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't worn this in eons, so it's high time it got some wrist time.



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Graham that strap reminds me of red liquorice strings










Well, that puts that in perspective. Though I have to imagine what red liquorice strings are like as we only got monochrome liquorice in the north, and that was on ration until 1982.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Well, this is my only vintage, so this one it will be (from about 1979):


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This little one from 1973


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Just back from a service so putting it through its paces (old picture)


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

old style today................


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Finished this last night...50p at a carboot sale + 30p for a new crystal. And cleaning, cleaning,cleaning!


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thats realy nice and less than a bag of chips............


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

chris l said:


> Finished this last night...50p at a carboot sale + 30p for a new crystal. And cleaning, cleaning,cleaning!


Excellent piece Chris! First Refusal? P L E A S E! Go to the price of a Fish and Chip Tea (Â£5.20 I paid last night at the chippie! )


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I didn't realise you could sell 'em... interesting... _would _give me back a spare bedroom...

How about this, my first Indian watch, thanks to Mac for the inspiration. (I had no idea that there were Indian watches until I saw Mac's). An HMT 'Janata'. Means 'People' in Hindi and was the name of their first model from 1957. HMT always had a 'Janata' in their product line.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

And to join together Switzerland and India, a nice little family Leonidas, marked CS(I), for Civil Service (India).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> I didn't realise you could sell 'em... interesting... _would _give me back a spare bedroom...
> 
> How about this, my first Indian watch, thanks to Mac for the inspiration. (I had no idea that there were Indian watches until I saw Mac's). An HMT 'Janata'. Means 'People' in Hindi and was the name of their first model from 1957. HMT always had a 'Janata' in their product line.


That version of the Janata is my favourite HMT Chris, well done









I do have one like it with a very `aged` dial and have been keeping a lookout for one as yours


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

At work this afternoon wearing these two while doing some really boring filing.....

*Shancheng, 17 Zuan, Made by the Chongqing Watch Factory in Chongqing, Sichuan Province, China.c1970`s*










*Limit `ZJL` 17 Jewel Chinese Standard Movement,Made by The Jilin Watch Factory China c.1991 *


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Little russian


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

This Lemania Tg195, military issued for the Swedish airforce, 1958.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Timetraveller said:


> Little russian


Yum, yum; that's very nice. The central patination works with the lume colur nicely and the smooth outer dial ties them together.

I'll get me coat but i do think that's a cracker. Nicely understated...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have swapped over to my current oldest


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

have been waring the omega -doesnt get much wrist time only for special occasions.

my vintage collection all courtesy of my grampy he had good taste.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Mmmmmph... for some reason, dateless Subs (with domed acrylics, natch) have been preying on my mind recently, so I've been wearing this today, to restore some inner calm...










-- Tim


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its so close, yet so far away


----------

